# For sale: Sled for Ice fishing gear



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Clearing out some extra gear I have, I'm selling a heavy duty Husky sled I've used for ice fishing. Its great for guys that dont have alot of gear. This one is sturdy 3/16" thick.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=8844939&cat=187

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

SOLD.


----------

